# Need Help water main



## Deuce666 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a 1990 coachman 5th wheel camper. Having troubles with the hot water. It produces hot water no prob however when the water gets hot there is a valve or faucet type fitting on the outside where u turn hot water on where water boils right out on the ground. Is this a therma:shrug:stat problem or did a o ring get damaged during winter freeze. I have always winterized the camper. Its almost like a relief valve or somthing.


----------



## Deuce666 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks I got it figured out:thumbup1:


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

what was it?


----------

